# So a have ics, were are the Devs? ?



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

I figured the devs would show up once ics hit. Wish we had a recovery, I would try to play around some...

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki,


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

Development isn't going to start until we get an unlocked bootloader, which Asus is apparently working on.


----------



## sporty377 (Jul 27, 2011)

I could be wrong...but i thought jcase twitted that viperboy cracked the bootloader....

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

sporty377 said:


> I could be wrong...but i thought jcase twitted that viperboy cracked the bootloader....
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


God I hope so

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Link to tweet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Swiftks (Jan 10, 2012)

Checked his Twitter... didn't see anything about anyone unlocking boodloader. As the bootloader is not only locked, but encrypted, we are highly dependent on Asus to release some sort of encryption key.... not saying that cracking it would be impossible, but sure does slow things way down. The Atrix (which also featured a Tegra chip btw) which had a encrypted bootloader, took 3 months to get a unlocked bootloader, and even then it didn't happen without the help of a Motorola insider. However, all that being said, Asus has already stated that they plan on releasing a unlock bootloader tool/program that will register your serial # and thus void your warranty... we are just waiting for them to develop it and/or release it. Once this happens I think you will see much more development.


----------



## sporty377 (Jul 27, 2011)

Edit: disregard.....









Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Guys, the tweet was a joke. It all came from a story some tech site ran (can't remember which one) about viperboy's root method for the prime. The story said that he had also cracked the bootloader which he had not. This was all said by viperboy over at xda. Jcase's tweet was sarcastic.

Edit: also, look at the date of that tweet... It was before the ics update even came out... 
Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## sporty377 (Jul 27, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> Guys, the tweet was a joke. It all came from a story some tech site ran (can't remember which one) about viperboy's root method for the prime. The story said that he had also cracked the bootloader which he had not. This was all said by viperboy over at xda. Jcase's tweet was sarcastic.
> 
> Edit: also, look at the date of that tweet... It was before the ics update even came out...
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Ohh ok...i didnt know it was a joke....sorry...i apologize...thanks for clearing it up
Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

sporty377 said:


> Ohh ok...i didnt know it was a joke....sorry...i apologize...thanks for clearing it up
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Lol no problem man, its an easy mistake to make. With info coming from so many different sources its easy to miss one or two and get a little confused. The only reason I know is that I stumbled upon the article myself and then went to investigate the claims. Turns out the article goofed up and a few devs had a good laugh.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Christo (Nov 20, 2011)

For what it's worth, even if ASUS unlocks it, it'd be nice if someone figured out a way to do so without ASUS's tool. My wife's got the Amaze, and I won't root it because of the whole losing-your-warranty thing, which is totally bogus. Screwing with the bootloader shouldn't void your warranty. Yeah, you may f*** up your device, and yeah, your carrier (in the case of phones) may not want to give you support, but the manufacturer's warranty should still apply as you can't screw up the *hardware*...

/rant


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Christo said:


> For what it's worth, even if ASUS unlocks it, it'd be nice if someone figured out a way to do so without ASUS's tool. My wife's got the Amaze, and I won't root it because of the whole losing-your-warranty thing, which is totally bogus. Screwing with the bootloader shouldn't void your warranty. Yeah, you may f*** up your device, and yeah, your carrier (in the case of phones) may not want to give you support, but the manufacturer's warranty should still apply as you can't screw up the *hardware*...
> 
> /rant


You're right, you can't screw up the hardware, but borked software is just as bad as borked hardware if you don't know how to fix it and that's really what they are concerned about as far as a warranty standpoint. Anyone who can fix the software on their own won't be returning the product because of issues with the software. Asus knows this, that's why they will release an unlock tool. The reason the voided warranty exists is to deter those who can't fix things on their own from doing things they can't handle. It's perfectly legitimate and is simply a way for a company to please a certain (very small) portion of the population who demand openness and are fully prepared for whatever happens while deterring the general population from doing something risky (and sometimes stupid). Sure, I would love to see companies simply leave their devices unlocked. But I definitely understand from a manufacturer's standpoint why they don't.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Christo (Nov 20, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> You're right, you can't screw up the hardware, but borked software is just as bad as borked hardware if you don't know how to fix it and that's really what they are concerned about as far as a warranty standpoint. Anyone who can fix the software on their own won't be returning the product because of issues with the software. Asus knows this, that's why they will release an unlock tool. The reason the voided warranty exists is to deter those who can't fix things on their own from doing things they can't handle. It's perfectly legitimate and is simply a way for a company to please a certain (very small) portion of the population who demand openness and are fully prepared for whatever happens while deterring the general population from doing something risky (and sometimes stupid). Sure, I would love to see companies simply leave their devices unlocked. But I definitely understand from a manufacturer's standpoint why they don't.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I get what you're saying, which is why anyone other than the manufacturer shouldn't have to provide support (i.e., the carrier and/or merchant it was bought from). However, when it's returned to the manufacturer, it's not going to cost them anything in parts or additional labor over what they'd already have to spend on any other warranty repair/swap. The obvious downside is that if the user borks the bootloader, they're now out a device while the repair center takes their sweet time finishing the repair... *shrug* One of the nice things about the Android community is that because it's open and most devices there is [eventually] full access to the complete device, there is a lot of support from devs and other users willing to help someone who's messed up their phone, rather than having to put additional burden on the manufacturer. I can't tell you how many people I've seen have to take their iPhone in to an Apple Store because of a *simple* software issue, because the community just doesn't have the support base we do; the phone being locked down *requires* they go back to the manufacturer...


----------



## Col. Kernel (Nov 20, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> You're right, you can't screw up the hardware, but borked software is just as bad as borked hardware if you don't know how to fix it and that's really what they are concerned about as far as a warranty standpoint. Anyone who can fix the software on their own won't be returning the product because of issues with the software. Asus knows this, that's why they will release an unlock tool. The reason the voided warranty exists is to deter those who can't fix things on their own from doing things they can't handle. It's perfectly legitimate and is simply a way for a company to please a certain (very small) portion of the population who demand openness and are fully prepared for whatever happens while deterring the general population from doing something risky (and sometimes stupid). Sure, I would love to see companies simply leave their devices unlocked. But I definitely understand from a manufacturer's standpoint why they don't.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I'm going to argue this, simply because I don't think it's right on the part of the manufacturer.

I have an Asus motherboard. I don't void my warranty by installing BSD on it, nor by installing Windows, nor Linux. Why? Because I have the tools (as part of the OS) to recover from anything I can do.

Well the mobile hardware is monolithic, I'll grant you that. But if the manufacturer were to make the tools they use available, or at least a public version of them, to registered users, there is no reason we couldn't unbrick our own devices. Provided we didn't need a jtag unit to unbrick, I'm not asking Asus to provide me with one of those gratis.

And if I'm not mistaken there was a US court ruling saying that rooting your device will not void your warranty. Well rooting your device is, in the long term, useless if every update that comes along not only removes root, but plugs the hole you used to get root. And what exactly are you going to DO with root if you can't install a custom ROM? Yes, there are some uses. My stock Transformer has Ethernet drivers (sorry for the external reference) installed, I had to root to do that. But the real benefit comes from the massive optimizations the very talented devs do.


----------



## Christo (Nov 20, 2011)

Col. Kernel said:


> I'm going to argue this, simply because I don't think it's right on the part of the manufacturer.
> 
> I have an Asus motherboard. I don't void my warranty by installing BSD on it, nor by installing Windows, nor Linux. Why? Because I have the tools (as part of the OS) to recover from anything I can do.
> 
> ...


First, I agree we should be allowed to modify our stuff to our hearts' contents... But to correct some of the information here:

- The court case simply deemed that it was not illegal to jailbreak/root/etc. No crime is being committed if one reverse engineers the software/firmware for the purpose of allowing users to unlock the functionality of their own devices. The manufacturers *do* have the *right* to refuse to honor the warranty in said case. We don't agree that they should, but they have the right.
- I agree with the being-able-to-install-Linux-Windows-BSD thing, but what they're actually refusing the warranty for is for (in keeping with your metaphor) having to flash new BIOS firmware in order to boot it. In doing so, there is the possibility of screwing it up so that you (the end user) cannot fix it. Now, where I disagree with manufacturers is: If we did screw up the bootloader (BIOS, etc), they can fix it without needing to swap hardware, etc, and should still cover it under warranty. I wouldn't go so far as to expect a *replacement* or *advanced replacement* from them, but they should support the board which has not been *broken* by the user.

My 2¢


----------

